# Best Roast for Canning



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

What would you guys consider to be the best roast for canning in large-ish hunks for "canned pot roast?"

I want to do some in quart jars with a seasoned broth, and toss some caramelized onions and garlic in the jars. I want a nice roast that will be tender, taste good, and not have a lot of waste - gristle or fat that I have to cut out.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I sure hope it's chuck roast!! I just bought some to can this weekend.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pick a roast that doesn't have lots of fat or gristle on it or trim it off. The roast will be pressure canned (cooked) so it will be tender. I buy my beef at a local meat market and they will trim it anyway I want.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Rump roast is my preferred cut. Very little fat to trim, merely cut it into cubes and process.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I 'prefer' whatever is on sale. If there's gristle or fat, I cut it off and that goes to the dogs or cats, so no waste there. 

Pressure canning, in my experience, tenderizes even the worst cuts of meat. So save some money and buy more canning jars and lids!

I've got a bunch of various types of dried beans that are far past their prime use date, so I'm slowly getting them pressure canned and they're turning out perfectly tender!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I went to Costco after work and really studied their meat department. The roast cuts that seemed most to my liking were the eye of round, and the top round roasts. 

I got a 6 lb package of eye of round, it was perfect for this, and at $2.99/lb, a good deal. That's about as low as I see roasts go on sale at the regular grocery stores here, and a local grocery had eye of round on sale this week at something like $3.49/lb. So I felt good about the purchase!

If I'm just cubing up meat for stew, I'm not so picky. I'll use the icky bits for making stock.

So I got four quarts of niiiiice big, thick chunks of roast, with caramelized onions, a smashed garlic clove, basil and worsestershire sauce (and salt and pepper) with my homemade beef stock in the jars. I plan to dump it into a pan and make gravy with the sauce, served over some of my canned potatoes one of these nights when I'm home late and don't feel like cooking (but feel like eating).

The way I figured it, including the price of the onions, I came to around $5/quart. And that will feed the both of us, with probably one lunch leftover. Not bad!








<--- My meat







<--- The only waste, a flap of fat from each roast







<--- Browned







<--- Ingredients


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I just bought some really nice looking rump roast on sale for $3.88#. I'm going to can it in my rescued (garage sale) & refurbished Old #7 National Pressure Canner. My one sister used to think I'm totally nuts.....but she had to eat her words...and my totally homemade beef & noodles...it somehow changed her mind about prepping foods! LOLOLOOL

Nothing goes to waste around here...either the dog & cats eat it, or the critters that frequent my compost pile!


----------

